# Outdoor vs Indoor Trials



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha, this is sort of a funny question because the only shows we have here for the most part are outdoors. It is very rare that we have an indoor venue available and people do not rush to enter them. So my opinion is not very valid since I have only shown indoors once and it was a fiasco.
The park shows have a picnic-like experience, though they do have their fair share of distractions, including birds, squirrels, sirens and traffic noises. We even had a helicopter practicing water drops in a local lake.
There is an advantage to showing in a familiar place. If you regularly train at the local park where the trial is being held your dog might be comfortable and do well. The nice part of showing outdoors is there is space to spread out and not have your dog crowded in around the ring prior to showing.
The heat can be a factor. I plan my entries for my "wilty" dog according to how early in the day she might show. If utility is later, that is not a show for us and I rarely show in the summer. 
Here everyone brings their own shade since usually none is provided. It is just part of the game to set up ez-ups or umbrellas.
I enjoy the outdoor atmosphere but it does have its draw backs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Chances are early September would be hot. Keep that in mind. 

I love outside trials, they have their challenges but we are so cooped up all the time (work, training, most trials) that I love the opportunity. Belle's first outside trial years ago was at a beautiful park. IT WAS HOT!!!! They had baby pools set up for cooling, I would go hose Belle off LITERALLY before her runs and again after. I did not care if she was not perfectly presented, my dogs well being was more important than looks. She got Q's at that trial and I think a title. 

I recently showed Teddi at the UKC Premier outside, she did fine, but now I know what I need to work with her on. Things came out that I did not see indoors. If I can improve outside, she will be better inside. 

Not sure when the trial closes, but can you go to the area and train a few times and see if you can get Jacks to work the way you want him to now? That would be my suggestion. If you can get the desired behaviors go ahead and enter. You will have ALL winter to show indoors.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The trial closes on 8/20 (or around that date). I have him entered in a (indoor) trial in Lansing the second week of August in both BN and Rally so I was hoping to get through that trial and see how he does before mailing the entry in for this location. 

If the location is where I think it's going to be, I might be able to hike Jacks down to the lake and let him get soaked so he stays cool. I didn't think of that. 

The open air would be great for him if it isn't hot. Because there would not be a lot of noise amplified in a closed building and there would be room for us to warm up. >.<


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm. I would probably do it just because it's only 10 min. from home and you can get a lot of training in at the location between now and then. I would figure I waste far more than $30 from time to time, so if it's a bust, no huge deal. I say go for it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Kate you need to keep me posted about trials you are doing... maybe I will bring my gold girls. I am thinking more towards fall. I hope to do Marshbanks again, rally with Gabby, and possibly BN with both Teddi and Gabby. I need the ring time, not them. LOL 

There is the big trial at MSU in November right after Thanksgiving, I hope to do something there with Teddi and Gabby, Quinn would be doing agility. I love that trial. At least for agility I do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm doing the Lansing training club trials (Fri-Sat) next month to see if we can get our RN and I'm throwing in the BN class for fun to see how he does. 

Thinking about the Heart of Michigan ESS all breed trial in early Sept. That's the one that's outdoors in Howell/Pinckney. If I talk myself into it, we might just do Rally, but it depends on how he does at the Lansing show, and if I can talk myself into spending that $30 when there are other shows in Sept-Oct I could be spending it on.... like the Pontiac KC Davisburg show which is always at a VERY NICE indoors location (if it's the same one where I got my title with Danny many years ago). 

I normally plan on going to the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever specialty in Port Huron in mid-Sept, but I'm debating about whether I want to make that drive. I hate driving. Then again, it's always a very nice location with lots of room to warm up your dog. >.<

We are definitely doing the Marshbanks and AADTC trials since we will have the home field advantage. Rally. We might do regular novice too unless my little nerf brain boy starts having problems with his stays again. 

After that it's kinda open.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well keep me posted. I won't do any before September. Still have to sort out our agility and hunt test schedule. I might do an ob trial tied with the Grand Rapids agility trial if we go there, and Marshbanks but other than that... I have no clue yet. August is very busy for us so I haven't really looked past that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Well keep me posted. I won't do any before September. Still have to sort out our agility and hunt test schedule. I might do an ob trial tied with the Grand Rapids agility trial if we go there, and Marshbanks but other than that... I have no clue yet. August is very busy for us so I haven't really looked past that.


"Is there a big agility trial coming up at Northfield? A specialty? I thought I heard someone mention?"

Scratch that, I just realized they must have been talking about a breed speciality at the club.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it partly depends on what your goals are. If someone just wants that title and don't care how it goes as long as it qualifies, then it probably doesn't matter. 

For me, it doesn't really have so much to do with qualifying and earning legs, it has to do with getting the best performance I can from my dog. And I know that the performance I get from my dog on a hot day outdoors is not going to be what I am looking for. My dog will be unhappy and I want the ring to be somewhere he loves to be, not just going through the motions because he knows he's supposed to. 

So for me, I only enter outdoor shows from November through March. It's not about the entry fee - I wouldn't enter if it were free. 

If I had a dog that can work okay through the heat then it would be different. I'm not sure how Flip will handle heat - the older he gets the better he seems to tolerate working in it. But my other dogs I can guarantee do not work well or happily if it is hot out so I don't ask them to. During the summer months I only train outdoors after 8:00 at night.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> For me, it doesn't really have so much to do with qualifying and earning legs, it has to do with getting the best performance I can from my dog. And I know that the performance I get from my dog on a hot day outdoors is not going to be what I am looking for. My dog will be unhappy and I want the ring to be somewhere he loves to be, not just going through the motions because he knows he's supposed to.


Thanks Jodie...

This is why I'm waffling. I have confidence in my guy's ability to keep his attention on me outside. And he will hold his stays outside even if there are rabbits running past his nose whereas inside he will break his stays if the roof creaks... >.<

But I know that he's not going to be as flashy and on the dot if he's hot.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

During the summer months I only train outdoors after 8:00 at night.[/QUOTE]

You are so brave to get out even then! I just returned from Natchez, MS and it was hot but I loved it. I kind of wish I could move back to the south where I grew up. 

Outdoor shows can sure make heeling with your dog a bit rough around the edges. The ground is uneven and I can never get a good pace going but I guess everyone is same boat at the show. I think you should go ahead and send in your entry.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Thanks Jodie...
> 
> This is why I'm waffling. I have confidence in my guy's ability to keep his attention on me outside. And he will hold his stays outside even if there are rabbits running past his nose whereas inside he will break his stays if the roof creaks... >.<
> 
> But I know that he's not going to be as flashy and on the dot if he's hot.


Personally I think flash is overrated. I dont really care so much if my dog is flashy. What I DO care about is a happy working attitude. There is a difference in my book. Everything I do in training and showing is meant to build confidence and attitude - even if it tears it down short term it is meant to build it up long term.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I spend around $30 in gas just to get to shows, as I am sure you do for most in your area, so that makes me say "Go ahead, and enter", but then there is a huge part of me that says "Only show in venues that bring out the best in your dog, because you want them to have a good experience!". I guess it is a tricky one. I have avoided shows, because they are outside, or not air conditioned. I myself do not do well in the heat, and ecspecially humidity. I also like/need even footing, and although I train outside, and sometimes on grass feel it doesn't work to my advantage where footwork is concerned.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I myself do not do well in the heat, and ecspecially humidity


Yeah.... that's my other issue. I could dunk my dog in a lake without any problem. I expect the judge might feel differently about a sodden so-and-so with wet squeaky shoes trotting around the ring.  

About the grass/heeling, have to share ->

Way back when my sister and I were hunting for an interim training spot when our instructor had one of her mini retirements, we found a trainer who was doing classes in her yard while she was building a facility on her property. <- I don't remember if this was Adele or somebody else. It was that long ago. 

It was like a nightmare heeling because the ground was uneven and neither of us were used to training in grass with our sniffoholic dogs. So it brought out all of our bad habits. My sister is a sidewinder (she steps into her dogs because she has a problem walking in a straight line). So she was practically walking sideways. And then of course my bad habit was tightening up on the leash and hanging on for dear life. *laughs* 

The above experience was a reason why I really went to work using all surfaces to train on with Jacks, even if I definitely would go out of my way to train on mats indoors. 

And random, but there is nothing worse than putting your dog in sits/downs in your backyard and going off to do a formal stance at the other end (I went double the distance I'd be in the ring), and finding deer ticks on your ankles. I've never seen a deer tick before, and hope I will never again see one.


----------

